# Tool Board vs Peg Board



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I'm have a very small and cozy shop built into a dust sealed bedroom. I've been trying to figure out the best way to organize the wall space, and that comes down to peg board vs tool board (the ones with horizontal dovetail slides that boxes, shelves and other things with slides on them mount to). I was thinking pegboard for simplicity, but a tool board is much more versatile.

Does anyone have a preference, and why do you like one better than the other?

Thanks!

UPDATE: after all the great help, I've decided on French cleats. Im still asking questions from time to time as I plan out the best way to install them in the small space.

Thanks so much again!


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

LoyalAppleGeek,

I use neither in my shop. However, I have been where the peg board system is used. The frustrating problem I have encountered with the peg board system is that the tool holding pins oftentimes come off with the tool. I understand that peg board pins are available which more or less lock in place. Since I have not looked into it, I cannot suggest where to look or say how well the stay-put hooks work.

The tool board option (which sounds like a system based on the French cleat) has the problem of either having to buy or build a device to hold a tool on the wall mounted component of the system. Initially this is not much of a problem, but as something new enters the shop; a new system component may be needed. The manufactured systems look pretty nice, but I my impression is that these are fairly expensive by the time everything is bought. Making one is simple enough, but requires buying the plywood and spending the time building the wall and tool carrying components.

I think I would opt for the peg board if stay-put hooks, etc. can be found; due to its lower cost and its greater flexibility. Otherwise, I would probably go with the tool board.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Build the old carpenters chest. As you purchase each tool make a fitted box. Fill the chest. Put it in the clothes closet.



























M


----------



## Andrewst (Mar 28, 2016)

Well this is my advice, I have a peg board in my shop currently. I have my hates and loves with it. If you make a tool board and make your own holders for your tools I think it is kinda better because you can fit everything in the way you want. If you use a peg board you have to buy the pins and there is always places where you can't put anything.

I would say tool board because it gives you a project and you make it any way you want


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm currently reworking my tool wall with a combination of pegboard and plywood. Things that hang on the types of tool pegs I have go on the pegboard. Tools that need a specific mount/holder/shelf or can be hung by just a nail go on the ply-wall. Doesn't have to be either or. Go hybrid.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Whenever I have a question on how to do something or what to buy I ask myself: What do the pros do? I have NEVER seen tools Hanging on a wall in a professional wood shop nor in a sheet metal shop. Jigs and patterns , yes but tools go in drawers or tool boxes. I have a small workshop and I put shallow cabinets on one wall. No pegboard. My tools are in a self made wooden tool box.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm using French cleats for larger tool holders and a double layer of OSB hung on a French cleat to put smaller tools on (eventually will change to plywood but had OSB on hand from sheathing my walls). I used ideas from Matthias Wandel's video 
Not a French cleat...


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

The pegboard you get from box stores is no longer 1/4 thick unless specifically marked and usually if so is brown. The thinner new stuff is fair but weight is a limitation. My shop had pegboard walls from former owner. As the years have gone by I have installed cabinets below to store most tools, cabinets above to cover tools, used french cleats for clamps and yes a few pegboard hooks here and there.

My suggestion would be mixed use, based on need. No one solution fits all. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you for all the answers everyone, they're really giving me a better picture. I want to stick to something that can be easily changed, as I reorganize monthly LOL. Hybrid isn't particularly practical for me, since I'm looking into something only about 2' X 4'. I am leaning to the tool board or French cleats as I need something to hold medium sized power tools, with hardware bins, small shelves and other things more on the heavy side. Possibly more keen on the French cleats for their simplicity and ease of movement. I never even saw those before, so thank you so for mentioning them! I have wall space to spare but can't say the same of my floor and shelf space, so tool drawers won't really work either. Izzy Swan, Matthias Wandel, and John Heisz are my 3 favorite online resources, glad to hear one of them mentioned, incredible guys!

If anyone has a photo they would like to share of their setup, that would be a big help as well.

Thanks again!


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

Alright everyone! I've come to a decision. The winner is… French cleats! It uses the least material, is the simplest to build, is easy to rearrange, and causes the least damage to a wall. Unless someone has a reason not to that I couldn't find, I'm going with the French cleats. Thank you so much for telling me about them, I can wait to get started.


----------



## ajshobby (Jan 30, 2012)

I use both. I find peg board good enough for shop supplies and misc tools. Most of my hand wood working tools are on my french cleet wall. Dont try to organize ot from the outset. Do projects and organize by how you want to reach for things. I also make use of overhead (ceiling) storage as it gave me a lot of extra space in my small shop.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Could always hang pegboard then mount french cleats on the pegboard. Then you have the flexibility of both.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Check out this "slat wall storage system" #805 http://www.woodsmithshop.com/episodes/downloads/

I have pegboard, I'd do some of each I could.


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you for the photos  From your pictures, I can tell the French cleats are definitely the best option for my space. I'm also picky about the appearance of the workspace, clean and cozy are the criteria here, and I like the appearance and shop feel they give much better than the pegboard. I have a number of items to finish up, but it's an absolute guarantee that my shop will be set up with this system within a month.


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

I like the idea of mounting a small pegboard to the French cleats as well, I'll likely do that. Thank you for the link, but I don't have an account with that website. Is it by chance available on YouTube?


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

I have a question. Should the cleats have a bevel of 30 or 45 degrees? And, anyone with humming bird feeders, get them out! Our first of 30 has returned from his vacation


----------



## ajshobby (Jan 30, 2012)

45 bevel works just fine


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

Is 30 more durable, or will 45 grip better? I thought a 45 might be too sharp of a point for softwood, as I'll be using pine. Also, I forgot to aske what the width of the cleats should be. I've seen 4" as a standard measurement, but just want to make sure I have good advice behind me before making them.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

I cut 5" strips out of 3/4 import birch plywood, and then ripped them in half with a 45 degree bevel.


----------



## ajshobby (Jan 30, 2012)

I used 1/2" sandply from big orange ripped in 3" wide strips. Cheep and holds heavy stuff out in the garage just fine. For the wood shop i used 1/2" baltic birtch just so it wood (would) look better.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

My cleats and tool holders are whatever scrap was available. Some is ply, some pine and some hardwood. There hasn't been any issue with a 45 degree on the softwood.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

I've been using 45 and leaving a slight flat on the point. Or, sanding/planing a slight flat if I rip a wider board at 45 to get two pieces. The cleat going onto back of smaller tool holders can be narrower (not thinner) than the cleat on the wall.


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you for answering so many questions everyone, I really appreciate it! Alright, 45 it is then. It does seem like that would work better, as more force would be needed in order to make it slip forward. I'll likely be ripping 2×8 pine for the whole thing.

The next item on the list is the tool holders. I'd love to see photos of how people here make theirs, to get good inspiration. I want to keep the shop looking as nice as possible, and rather than just building something plain that works, I like a little creative flare. Photos really help me with that.

And to those of you who have already posted photos, I greatly appreciate it! I'm a very visual person.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

> The next item on the list is the tool holders. I d love to see photos of how people here make theirs, to get good inspiration. I want to keep the shop looking as nice as possible, and rather than just building something plain that works, I like a little creative flare. Photos really help me with that.
> 
> - LoyalAppleGeek


You don't want to see mine, then. For real inspiration, check out Big Red's French Cleat system. Click the pic to take you to his project post.


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

Perfect! This is great inspiration, thank you! I have the image you posted saved from Google, but couldn't find the article. Aside from the oak and walnut costing as much as a Porche here, this is a great reference. Don't worry if yours aren't pretty as his, I can fancy up any other ideas  Right away the tool holders were helpful.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

I have peg board and am converting to french cleat.It's cheap to make you can move tools around,and the holders don't come off.If you go the pegboard route,use small zip ties though the hole and out the next hole and tie around the "brace"of the holder.It keeps the holder locked in to the board.


----------



## pete724 (Mar 9, 2016)

French cleat, slat wall, or just individual tool holders screwed to a wood wall.

Anything BUT pegboard IMHO!

Over time the pegs loosen in the peg holes, and then when you grab a tool, the metal peg goes flying around the shop. If you have a lot of tools ,you need a lot of pegs. Tools being different size shape and weights, you need all sorts of different pegs.

The only time I will EVER use pegboard again is maybe a downdraft sanding table, or as a shelf pin jig, or anything that does NOT require pegs.


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

Pete, I thought the same thing. The prices of thick wire bent in a hook is pure insanity, and it definitely doesn't fit me criteria of a cozy, professional looking workspace.


----------



## Rentvent (Jan 28, 2016)

Wallpeg Sells pegboard pegs that don't fall off.


----------

